# Software 3.1.1e vs 6.2 vs 7.2



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

I own a Directv Rec /w Tivo for the last year and have been very happy. (Except that my phone service is Vonage). I recently upgraded my hard drive using instacake (awesome). I would love to upgrade my Tivo using Galleon which looks awesome but from reading into it you need software version 7.2. I have 3.1.1.e on mine now. What is the main differance between 3.1 vs 6.2 7.2. I am just confused on what each software version will do when it comes to upgrading my tivo. Will PTV Upgrade ever come out with an upgrade to 7.2. Any thoughts would be appreciated..........


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

3.1.1e slower, no folders, can record music channels via wishlists
6.2 faster, folders & can be hacked for most of what 7.2 does..."zipper" (uh, hem)
7.2 current for SA Tivos, has MRV & Tivoweb (can do recording over the internet).


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the insight i just found a sight to Weethet to upgrade to version 4.0 any thoughts on this software upgrade...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you have a standard-def Series 2 DTiVo, ignore 4.0. Let it upgrade itself to 6.2 and then hack if you want.

HD-DTiVos are stuck at 3.1.5.


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Cant get the download to 6.2 because i have vonage for my phone line....

What about WeetHet ising to get 4.0?

Whats the differance between 4.0 and 6.2?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

4.0 was a kludge to get working. 6.2 was DESIGNED for DTivos and is just as easy to hack.


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Gunnyman with the hacked version of 6.2 that will give me the options for music and videos?


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

...take a look at...(uh, hem) "the zipper" ^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

One more stupid question. I have upgraded a drive to 3.1.1e 
If I go to instacake and and download 6.1 will that work on a brand new hard drive...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes except you mean 6.2


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes! Sorry just so exited!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

heheheh
Getting your Dtivo to do what it was designed to do can have that affect on people


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yuo can likely upgrade to 6.2 with Serial PPP.


----------



## capdaddy (Aug 22, 2005)

Tried that but have had no luck with my laptap using a serial to usb adapter!

I think Instacake is the best way!

Wish me luck!


----------



## road3682 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have 6.2 dtv and had the music & pictures working with desktop 2.1 version running. I updated to desktop 2.2 and can not get the music and pictures working. Tivo says the pc server for the music and pictures is not running- I have check and updated the ip address and still nothing. Any suggestions??? Tks

Buddy


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

look in your XP services and make sure tivobeacon is running.


----------



## road3682 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply- what is the xp services? I am showing this on on my tivo client 
Telneting to the TIVO...
Connecting to '192.168xxxxxxx


Connected...
We got '6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ ' which is the prompt!
6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ /usr/tytools/tserver
Doing the Lowest PriorityFix...
Waiting for an incoming connection!
SERVER: We got a message! buf = 'SHOWING'
fsid=316189 has no StreamFileSize attribute
Waiting for an incoming connection!

tivowebplus is up and running
TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2 

Main Menu Channel Prefs HackMan Info Logos Logs Mail Merge MFS MRV Setup Net Config Folders Search Theme User Interface What's On Restart 
Any other suggestion to get the desktop muisc and pictures running?

Tks


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Take a trip to the tivo underground and post there, you will likely get responses...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

actually Home Media Option section might be better.


----------



## bugs99 (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry for the dumb question but can I upgrade a Sony T60 DTivo to 6.2?
Would it be the same 6.2 that is on my Hughes HDVR2?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

capdaddy said:


> I would love to upgrade my Tivo using Galleon which looks awesome but from reading into it you need software version 7.2.


Galleon began where JavaHMO left off. JavaHMO is still very useable - here are the screenshots.

JavaHMO is now a 'dead' project, but people still do some updates to the modules, e.g. the movie theater showtime module quit working after 31-Oct-05 due to a data format change from the provider, but someone in the user community updated the movies module and made it available to the JavaHMO users via the JavaHMO forum.

Thus far, I've continued to use JavaHMO to paint weather reports/forecasts, organize my MP3s (by year, artitist, song tile, etc.), show pictures, specific web pages/images and movie showtimes to my 3 hacked DTivos running V6.2.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bugs99 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but can I upgrade a Sony T60 DTivo to 6.2?
> Would it be the same 6.2 that is on my Hughes HDVR2?


nope a T60 is a series 1 unit 6.2 is series 2


----------



## demoman2k5 (Nov 9, 2005)

goony said:


> JavaHMO is now a 'dead' project, but people still do some updates to the modules, e.g. the movie theater showtime module quit working after 31-Oct-05 due to a data format change from the provider, but someone in the user community updated the movies module and made it available to the JavaHMO users via the JavaHMO forum.
> 
> Thus far, I've continued to use JavaHMO to paint weather reports/forecasts, organize my MP3s (by year, artitist, song tile, etc.), show pictures, specific web pages/images and movie showtimes to my 3 hacked DTivos running V6.2.


Yup it's dead, but spoke to it's author recently and he isn't against any of the folks that develope for DTIVO continuing with support via this. Not sure if anyone one is interested, but worth a look for more support.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

goony said:


> Galleon began where JavaHMO left off. JavaHMO is still very useable - here are the screenshots.
> 
> JavaHMO is now a 'dead' project, but people still do some updates to the modules, e.g. the movie theater showtime module quit working after 31-Oct-05 due to a data format change from the provider, but someone in the user community updated the movies module and made it available to the JavaHMO users via the JavaHMO forum.
> 
> Thus far, I've continued to use JavaHMO to paint weather reports/forecasts, organize my MP3s (by year, artitist, song tile, etc.), show pictures, specific web pages/images and movie showtimes to my 3 hacked DTivos running V6.2.


Does someone have or can point me to a working movie plug-in. I have searched but can not find the working one mentioned in this post.

Thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> Does someone have or can point me to a working movie plug-in. I have searched but can not find the working one mentioned in this post.
> 
> Thanks


If you are referring to the movie listing in JavaHMO, there is a "fixed" one at DDB.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> If you are referring to the movie listing in JavaHMO, there is a "fixed" one at DDB.


Thanks,

Someone was nice enough to email me a working copy.

Thanks!!!


----------



## satsu (May 31, 2006)

I have searched high and low-in DDB and elsewhere-but I also cannot find this JavaHMO "movie listing fix." Is it possible to post a link directly to the file/forum at DDB? TIA!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Linking to DDB is not permitted here. You should ask there.


----------

